# Charlotte Dujardin and Valegro Arena Video



## Doris'Dad (10 August 2012)

Hi guys, I've not been here for a while, but wanted to share the video I took yesterday of Charlotte and Blueberry. Hope you like it.

http://youtu.be/scrcY5Yk9Cc


----------



## meesha (10 August 2012)

thank you, lovely to see it again and really appreciate how beautifully they work together - not a bad bit of filming either !


----------



## SusannaF (11 August 2012)

Thank you!

Love this. I just realised that their flying change music is the music that Klimke and Ahlerich had for their victory lap in LA. Those exquisite flying changes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4tiMDe19T0


----------



## redriverrock (11 August 2012)

What an atmosphere! You really get the feeling of actually being in the crowd and though you dont see the close ups that the TV did somehow the magnitude of the whole arena and the noise etc comes across so much better in your version! I actually cried when the audience erupted at the end! and it has to be said the music was fantastic...very clever


----------



## JCWHITE (11 August 2012)

Thank you for sharing these moments, I felt like I was there, and a couple of days later appreciate seeing the Test again.


----------

